# Can I use Oral BoSe instead of prescription Injectable?



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*I found this at Jeffers, and was wondering if I could use it instead of trying to get BoSe from the vet?

http://www.jefferspet.com/selenium-vitamin-e-gel/camid/LIV/cp/0030913/

Thanks in advance!!!*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2013)

I have that on hand and have used it once, but I know it does not work the same way that BoSe does.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*It does say to give every 30 days, so maybe it is just faster acting (shorter time period)?*


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 16, 2013)

It's not absorbed as well orally as it is when injected, from what I've read.
I know (both from having blood tests ran and from 10 yrs of doing it) that 2 injections per year at 1cc per 40# is keeping our levels where they need to be.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 16, 2013)

I tried the gel...I gave my doe that once a month before kidding,a few days before and just after kidding, but the kids were still weak legged and I had to get the BoSe from the vet too. It was so stressful seeing my babies legs bending the wrong way for the whole night!!! I strongly suggest that if at all possible, get it before hand. I know that vets here in California can't prescribe for patients they haven't seen so that does make some things a little more difficult. The injection works in just a few minutes.... less than 20 minutes until I saw improvement.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

*Hmm, well I've ordered the oral stuff, probably good to have on hand and I guess it can't hurt to give it to them in the mean time. 

But I will call the vet and see what she says and if she will sell us some BoSe shots.




Still hoping to get more people's experiences...*


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 17, 2013)

If you give it EVERY 30 DAYS I think it works pretty good! The second you skip a dose I think you're already falling behind. I heard someone compare it to you taking daily vitamins. They work if you take them everyday. If you take a daily vitamin weekly or monthly it doesn't really do you very much good. So dosing just once or twice wont really help with the selenium+E gel.


----------

